# R8 European Delivery



## floormat (Mar 6, 2006)

Does Anyone know about taking delivery on an R8 in Europe. I saw a quote on this site from an Audi Exec stating that ED was an integral part of the R8 brand image with their customers. However, my dealer thinks I'm speaking Greek when I ask them about it.


----------



## R8runner (Mar 5, 2007)

That is for sure. I have tried repeatedly to get info on this and nothing. Actually Audi USA has told me both ways--first , yes for sure--but not set up. Now, just today they said nio european delievery for the R8. IF anyone disagrees, let me only say this was my direct response from the so called "deticated hotline for R8 customers"--those that have one on order with a dealer! Actually, the last two times I was basically blown off by the person on the other end of this "audi R8 dediacted hotline insider"! And they are the ones that told me the line was for me and other customers with bonifide orders! They were to the point of being rude-not to mention extremely ignorate of their product and status. 
I also said that even if I could not get European delievery (at this time), I still have an R8 on order (1st in line with my dealer) and would like to visit the factory (this Fall). She said I could NOT-really-that I could Not visit the R8 factory if I was not taking european delievery and that I could not get eurpoean delievery. I justwant to see wher /how mt R8 and others are build. 
My dealer cannoty get anything at all out of them either and we have an order in the system . I really cannot blame the dealer for anything, as they are trying. But, as the owner of 6 Audis, this will be my 7th--I am very disappointed with this treatment to say the least. 
Good luck


----------



## docroy2 (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: R8 European Delivery (floormat)*

I called customer service at Audi. It took them a while, but they confirmed that European Delivery is available, but there isn't a discount as in other models. 
docroy


----------



## R8runner (Mar 5, 2007)

Just talked to them R* dedicated line- I was told European delievery will be available, but not yet. They even have "papers" on it, but it has Not been put into effect yet for orders. She could not say when it would be, nor guess. But, yes, nodiscount will be part of it.


----------

